# When have you left a rom for the smallest reason?



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

And what ROM and reason??...ADD/OCD welcomed!


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

I have left a ROM over not having built in notification toggles because the Play Store ones are awful IMO.
I've left one over not having a LTE toggle available.
And another for having some funky color schemes.

So basically, stock ROMs don't work well for me.


----------



## d3hum4niz3d (Jul 22, 2012)

I change the rom if it doesnt have data toggle,it pisses me off.but now im on cm10 m2 and sticking to it 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zwade01 (Jun 16, 2011)

I Am Marino said:


> I have left a ROM over not having built in notification toggles because the Play Store ones are awful IMO.
> I've left one over not having a LTE toggle available.
> And another for having some funky color schemes.
> 
> So basically, stock ROMs don't work well for me.


Me too on all of these haha

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stewi21 (Nov 3, 2011)

I've left a ROM because the stock clock app didn't have the option to have ascending alarm tones


----------



## WorldPeaceAndStuff (May 13, 2012)

I always leave ROMs for miui.us because the themes on miui.us are way better.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## WorldPeaceAndStuff (May 13, 2012)

This is my screen now. Rilakkuma bears.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Ianxcom (Jun 29, 2011)

For having 2 browsers.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

WorldPeaceAndStuff said:


> This is my screen now. Rilakkuma bears.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Please, please, pretty please tell me you're a girl.


----------



## enzoem (Jun 7, 2011)

For not having a reboot option in the long press power button menu.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## AndroidChakra (Apr 14, 2012)

enzoem said:


> For not having a reboot option in the long press power button menu.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


This. 
Or because the dev is a pretentious, self-important, prick that feels because they release a rom to the public they are owed something.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

I can see where this thread is going....


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

Ianxcom said:


> For having 2 browsers.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Just rename one of them to name.apk.bak.

-Brought to you by Marino's Galaxy Nexus-


----------



## AndroidChakra (Apr 14, 2012)

My post wasn't meant to start a riot or a bash-fest against a dev which is why I did not mention any names or roms. Hopefully if people believe the same they will follow suit and keep their responses civil and not directed at anyone.


----------



## MozeR (Feb 7, 2012)

I flashed JellyBelly 9.0 over AOKPb4 yesterday because I wanted to have 4.1.2. I'll go back to AOKP eventually. Probably on the next release. I miss customizing the status bar and nav bar.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Signal bars wouldn't theme on one using AOSP theme chooser so went to another 

Tapped from my jelly-beaned d2vzw


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

I've left a couple ROMs for consistently not giving proper credit for kanged mods. I'm not going to say which because a huge flame war will break out.


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

I've changed a ROM just because it was themed and didnt like it

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

This thread is doomed... Back on topic I left a rom once for having ugly Nav buttons.... Lol.


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks ..bump


----------



## Fusi0n (Jul 15, 2012)

I did not like the font on the clock. That was back during my bionic days.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

I never ran a sense 4.0 rom on my Rezound due to the data arrows not working lol


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

brkshr said:


> I've left a couple ROMs for consistently not giving proper credit for kanged mods. I'm not going to say which because a huge flame war will break out.


Been there







know who you're talking about.

I'm done! 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bhayes444 (May 14, 2012)

I've left a ROM because they had a launcher, that I didn't like, installed alongside the default.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

bhayes444 said:


> I've left a ROM because they had a launcher, that I didn't like, installed alongside the default.


You know you CAN delete the apk right?


----------



## elpeterson (Oct 26, 2011)

For not being able to control the cursor with the volume rocker

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## jacko1 (Aug 1, 2011)

one cause it came stock with chrome and another for not having long press option in nav bars 
oh yeah and no center clock on lock screen


----------



## Droidnutz (Oct 14, 2011)

I leave a ROM when I feel like it.. Have tried almost all of them now.. I get bored and flashing keeps me from selling it and spending more money on a new phone..


----------



## masully84 (Jul 17, 2012)

My reason, I found out who CNA really was lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Detonation (Jul 25, 2011)

Because some of stock app icons were changed (and I was too lazy to change them back myself)


----------



## elidog (Aug 25, 2011)

I leave most often because I have serious problem with wanting to flash on a near minute to minute basis.

Smallest would probably be for having to use terminal to get a feature to work.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkpark (Jul 24, 2011)

i left a rom because the bluetooth wasn't working reliably. 
i also had left another one because of a small theme goofup. it was minor, but annoyed my OCD.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bhayes444 (May 14, 2012)

Barf said:


> You know you CAN delete the apk right?


Yeah, I know. I was just feeling extremely lazy and there were other similar ROMs so I gave it the boot.


----------



## _base2 (Nov 18, 2011)

Definitely MIUI for a carrier text typo... it said 'Verizon Wireles' ... drove me INSANE.

I made it about 2 hours. Had to bail.

S•O•U•R•C•E•R•Y


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

Mine was probably on liquid.....he used blue text in the battery percentage and it drove me insane. Also some other blue text here and there. I am very OCD with my ROMs......not so much in real life-_-

Also I can't seem to stick with cm10 simply because when I hide the clock it takes it out of the notification pulldown as well. Where AOKP keeps it there. And not having the colored bar below the notification toggles bothers me a little bit.


----------

